
Palm-sized Apple II Computer - pgarcia
http://www.vintageisthenewold.com/the-cutest-palm-sized-apple-ii-computer-it-actually-works/
======
mmjaa
I've wanted, for years, to have an "Oric-1/ATMOS" on my wrist. It was
something I fantasised about, in 1983, while hacking and bashing on the actual
hardware.

So to me, this story represents a unique kind of harmonic bundle. Not only is
it about the architecture of the era, long since abandoned but not entirely
_useless_ , but its also about the here and now.

Maybe we don't really need a Cray on our wrists, people.

I, myself would be perfectly happy checking my email, as it were, on my wrist,
on much, much less powerful computing platforms.

What better than those that already offer a larger software base?

(* - Oric-1/ATMOS: [http://oric.org/](http://oric.org/))

~~~
justinhj
The Oric was a sadly neglected computer at least in the UK where Spectrum and
Commodore 64 ruled, but it had a really great tape of demo software

~~~
digi_owl
There was also Acorn and their contract with BBC for the Micro.

Never mind Amstrad.

As it stands i get the impression the Oric-1 at least was pretty much a
Spectrum clone. And likely not completely compatible.

~~~
mmjaa
It was definitely not a Spectrum clone, but rather an equal competitor - with
a different processor, but similar price range, and (imho) a better onboard
BASIC.

But, its history now, but for a few of us who keep our machines alive.

------
acomjean
Anyone else notice the "congo bongo" startup screen, with all the cracking
groups that pirated that version? I think that even had a bbs number.

~~~
joezydeco
Midwest Pirates Guild! Wow, that brings back memories.

------
mirimir
Someone ought to hack an iPhone the size of a desk.

~~~
digi_owl
I seem to recall someone made a "smartphone" the size of an adult as a
marketing stunt. It was meant for advertisement but was fully interactive.

~~~
mirimir
That's very cool. Google isn't finding it for me, however :(

------
orbitingpluto
I was a tad disappointed that the keyboard wasn't functional.

~~~
ada1981
Same. Also that they didn't consider it in the idea for improvement at the end
of the video.

~~~
tyingq
It wouldn't mimic the look, but gutting an old 2 way Motorola pager would make
for a neat enclosure with a functional keyboard. One of these things:
[http://www.teco.edu/hcscw/sub/111.Day/pagewriter.gif](http://www.teco.edu/hcscw/sub/111.Day/pagewriter.gif)

------
code_chimp
The repo mentioned in the video:
[https://github.com/Cupcakus/AppleIIMini](https://github.com/Cupcakus/AppleIIMini)

------
jansho
One of my favourite "doodle projects" is a dumb computer the size of a slim
diary which does nothing except type and print. The UX is the main state-of-
the-art feature.

Course the smallness will mean that the typing experience will be compromised
to some degree. But I've got a matching keyboard for my iPad mini and got used
to _that._ I've seen some of these digital typewriters on Kickstarter but they
lack a little something ... I guess a product of this type must have a real
endearing value about it. If it's possible to sell mental business plans huh
;)

~~~
throwaway91111
Why would you want it to be so small? How do you do the printing? Why not just
use a literal diary?

~~~
jansho
Allow me to defend my unicorn project:

Typewriters have some psychological usefulness. It's single function-focused
(writing.) And objects which have strong emotional value can be very desirable
too - hop over to Instagram.

And this one .. can be easily slipped in the pocket, like Nintendo DS.

With e-ink, even better. Longer battery life too.

You might be able to hook it up to a larger monitor.

As for printing. Micro-printers aren't new, some are as slim as rods.
Abhorrently expensive though. Or alternatively that Polaroid pre-inked paper.
Or just wireless printing.

One of the best advantages of storing writing in a computer is preservation.
And if there's a tree-like elegant notebook installed (CherryTree is quite
nice) even better.

~~~
AnOscelot
I kinda like your unicorn.

My preferred size would be 8 to 10 inches. I think 10 inches would be a sweet
spot, for me personally. Especially since I would want to use the eink screen
as a reader as well as a screen for editing. You'd lose pocketability, but
gain some additional flexibility and greater readability.

My wish list:

Eink screen, 360 hinge so the thing could be used as a book, backlit keyboard
as a stretch goal.

Super user friendly & distraction free writing interface, but with Linux
underneath and maybe a checkbox in advanced options to open the shell / vi /
emacs for use. One very nice feature would be allowing split screen between
two editors, or the editor + pdf / epub. Removes the potential distraction of
looking away from the editor when you need to reference something. But no web
browser, since that would encourage procrastination, even on a slower eink
screen.

Wifi with automatic backups to the major cloud providers or user specified
private servers. Plugged into USB and it shows up as simple storage.

Anyways, thanks for the fun idea which led to some fun thoughts. I hope we see
something like this one day.

------
mark-r
Someone please fix the title, it's "DIY" not "DYI". Or change it to match the
title of the page which doesn't say DIY at all: "The cutest palm-sized Apple
II Computer (it actually works!)".

~~~
edpazu
do yt iourself.

------
aaron-lebo
Do Apple and similar companies have rights to the design of cases like this
(and the full size version) as well as products like the original Mac? Or do
those expire?

~~~
bitwize
If Apple wanted to enforce this IP, it would be protected under a design
patent (which would be long since expired) or trade dress (probably won't be
enforced; Apple has completely different trade dress these days so an Apple II
lookalike is unlikely to be confused with anything Apple sells today).

------
option8
Want one of your own?

[https://www.etsy.com/shop/retroconnector](https://www.etsy.com/shop/retroconnector)

------
m-j-fox
The enclosure is the best part. So cute. How do people have so much time?

